# Cape Horn T Top Special



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

That is our leaning post also










Caught sailsunfurled cruising past the house!!:usaflag


----------



## sailsunfurled (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey it looks good on the water! Tim and crew did a fine job. We asked him to builda little wider T-top than normaland a little lower to get the shade. All my electronics are in the dash so I dont need the height for an electronics box. We wanted the same shading as the binimi we removed. 

The leaning post replaced two swivel chairs. By adding the new post we can stow the ice-chest under the seat and gain deck space. He added abutt load of rod holders, I guess GBBT will see me pondering for new reels and rods. The same lady who sewed the fabric in the T-top is making us an enclosur with wings for spray. That should be ready tomorrow she said.

I just finished wiring front and aft deck lights on the T-top, relocated the stern light to the T-top, wired and installed two GPS antenna and two VHF antenna up on the T-top, added a AM-FM antenna, installed a remote control spot light. Hey am rigged!!!! Wait I need Radar :doh


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Special price for now $1400:usaflag We need work for next week!!:usaflag


----------

